# Need help finding an adapter for nano regulator. (to use 20 oz tank) **FOUND 3/5**



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

EDIT: Found the right pieces.... see my new post below.

I'm really enjoying my Leland nano regulator built by Rex Grigg, but unfortunately, the 88g cartridges run out in 2 weeks. I'm looking for an adapter so I can use the refillable 20oz paintball cylinders.

I've contacted Leland Ltd. and they don't have any adapters available.

I'm looking for an adapter as pictured below:










The only thing I found close to it, was this (and I bought it):










But the male threads are 1/8NPT, and I can't seem to find a 1/8NPT -> 3/8-18UNF adapter anywhere.

Does anyone know where I can find an appropriate adapter?


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

myself I am goign to be using a PB remote line with on/off valve. Then from that I will be up adapting it up to fit the inside of a o2 regulator. I have had some success finding the fittings at Ace hardware.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Check out this post, if I understand your objective you need to go with a paintball fitting. The best in my experience thus far is an on/off valve. Check out this post:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/d...canada-5.html?highlight=co2+canada#post371374

The one in the upper left corner actually isn't it now that I double check, but there are paintball valves with 1/8 female outputs.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Please let me know if you find something!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm looking for the 567g adapter pictured in the photo:

female ASA 0.825-14 (20 oz paintball)
to
male 3/8-18UNF (to fit Leland regulator, same as 88g paintball cartridge)


Alternatively, since I already have the fitting in the second picture, I could use a 

male or female 1/8NPT (since the nipple is removable on my fitting)
to
male 3/8-18UNF (to fit Leland regulator, same as 88g paintball cartridge)


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

ah so you just need the little brass fitting at the end of the adapter? Just hit up Ace hardware. 
Is there something in that opens the tank up? Rather how do you regulate when you want it to start releasing gas? and where did you get that little peice? 

This is the part I'm getting ahold of.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a little solenoid that turns the flow on and off.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The adapter pictured looks like it is actually two different parts.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I misread the post, I used a collection of gas fittings to get from the 1/8th out of the paintball fitting to the 5/8 (I believe) regulator fitting. Its not pretty but it works and all the parts are available almost anywhere...


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah, good idea original kuhli.... I've been looking unsucessfully for adapters that go directly from 1/8 to 3/8, but maybe it can be done in a few steps... like 1/8 -> 1/4 -> 1/2 -> 3/8 or something.

The thing is the 1/8 threads are tapered (NPT), and the 3/8 are uniform (UNF)... I'll take a trip to the hardware store and see what I can find though.


----------



## elpezpr (Nov 12, 2006)

I saw the adapter you're looking for in WallMart. Paintball section. HTH


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

My Walmart has the _opposite_ of the adapter I need.... (for converting an 88g tank to a 20oz-sized nipple)....

During lunch, I managed to get a few parts from a plumbing supply store that I think will work... if successful, I'll post up some pics tomorrow.

- Joe


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, so I finally pieced it together with 3 parts:

1. The paintball fitting I got online (female ASA to 1/8NPT male)
2. A 1/8 NPT female to 3/8 pipe male
3. A 3/8 pipe female to 3/8 flare male


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Crap sorry I missed this thread, but figured I would tie in some important info. That pic you have in the first post comes from this site

Fine Hand Engraving Tools

Scroll down a bit and you'll see the pic and the part


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks... yeah I got the photo from that site. I was going to go to them as a last resort, but they want $38 for the part, plus (sold to PalmControl and AirGraver customers only)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

So does that regulator that Rex built have the same threadings are the ADA 74 regulator?

Rex?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, here is the adapter I made. I'll be able to test it once my current 88g cylinder runs out. I think it will work just fine.



















I purchased the paintball ASA fitting here:

https://www.palmer-pursuit.com/ecom...d/474?osCsid=80f5d1e70cfb6763eec363be0e17e458

The other two parts can be bought at a hardware or plumbing supply store for about $2 each.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder if that will work with the ADA 74ver2 kit


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I remember reading that the ADA regulators are only compatible with ADA CO2 cartridges (meaning the ADA CO2 cartridges aren't standard 3/8" threads). Can someone confirm this?

If the threads truly are unique, maybe you could dremel the end off of a used ADA cartridge and weld it to a fitting?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, this is from AquariumDesignGroup.com:

* Speed Controller with fine fow adjustment, equipped with flow control stopper.
* Fine Filter to keep dust out of the regulator unit.
* Floating needle to avoid resistance at the cartridge connection and potential CO2 gas leak.
* Internal seal, designed to withstand a minimum of 1000 exchanges.
** Connection thread pitch fits only ADA CO2 System 74 small cartridge.*


----------



## sukebe (Nov 6, 2004)

How do you actuate the pin valve with that ASA fitting?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

It has a little nub on the inside for actuating the valve.


----------

